# PBC on CBS: Danny Garcia vs Keith Thurman & Erickson Lubin vs Jorge Cota



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full Card:
Danny Garcia vs Keith Thurman
Erickson Lubin vs Jorge Cota
Andrzej Fonfara vs Chad Dawson


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler: Fonfara-Dawson result



Fonfara already KO'd Dawson in the 10th


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> spoiler LOL


Dude could you delete your post? I didn't want to see the result, they're gonna play it delayed on the telecast.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> F


Should have done the spoiler thing


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude could you delete your post? I didn't want to see the result, they're gonna play it delayed on the telecast.


I blame sosolid for spoiling it on the British forum


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Del


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I blame sosolid for spoiling it on the British forum


@sosolid4u09 ya cunt wanker

Edit: Thanks man, no big deal but I'm guessing some of the others are probably holding on until the broadcast starts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wait so that fight actually happened?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wait so that fight actually happened?


Yeah, I saw on Twitter earlier that it had started.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @sosolid4u09 ya cunt wanker
> 
> Edit: Thanks man, no big deal but I'm guessing some of the others are probably holding on until the broadcast starts.


Really sorry guys wasn't thinking


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Really sorry guys wasn't thinking


Lol it's all good man. :good


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I have the the card on now...... but its in italian or some language i dont understand.....
anyone who has a way i can watch in english please get in touch!!


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

No way they'll honour the late Dawson bets right


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so fucking ready for this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leonard vs Hearns is what greatness is about. Awesome fight


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

"the similarities are that they're similar"-sugar

Thanks for that excellent analysis champ.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Make no mistake, this is no megafight. Thurman should easily win this.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Make no mistake, this is no megafight. Thurman should easily win this.


I said the same thing about Haye


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Erickson is a special fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 EL

Cota is being tricky


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Whats up bitches,,

Zhee in the motherfuckin house


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Almost missed this one, but I'm watching. Garcia has looked like shit since the Herrera fight. Not sure how he can pull this off. I think Thurman is going to get a wide UD here.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Make no mistake, this is no megafight. Thurman should easily win this.


Wouldnt say that, Thurman is vulnerable to the body big time, Thurman should beat Garcia up its just if he gets caught whilst doing it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I said the same thing about Haye


Haye is older, and inactive, and he got injured. He clearly wasn't the fighter he used to be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 EL
10-9 EL

Closer round


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

These commercials are ass.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 EL
10-9 EL
10-9 EL


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> These commercials are ass.


It's free man. Great fight for the masses to watch

Looking forward to this one


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I said the same thing about Haye


Hol-e shit. Bellew KO'd Haye!

I knew Haye was fighting scrubs for a reason, completely shot.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A bigger shock than Haye-Bellew


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful counter.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Hol-e shit. Bellew KO'd Haye!
> 
> I knew Haye was fighting scrubs for a reason, completely shot.


Not quite, actually :wlad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838215171612909568


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Hol-e shit. Bellew KO'd Haye!
> 
> I knew Haye was fighting scrubs for a reason, completely shot.


Holy shit!!! I missed that. My god, fucking Bellew is a fucking beast. Oh c'mon, no one gave Bellew a chance against either Haye or Makabu. Everyone has to give him credit. People were trying to put Haye in the top 10 and shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Here's the KO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838216031474626560


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Another mexican guy taking a dive


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn Lubin's a beast. the timing/angle on that hook was nice


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn I wonder what Lubin would have done in these Olympics


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit!!! I missed that. My god, fucking Bellew is a fucking beast. Oh c'mon, no one gave Bellew a chance against either Haye or Makabu. Everyone has to give him credit. People were trying to put Haye in the top 10 and shit.


Don't get it twisted. Haye came into the fight with an Achilles injury and reinjured himself in the fifth. He fought the rest of the fight barely able to stand.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit!!! I missed that. My god, fucking Bellew is a fucking beast. Oh c'mon, no one gave Bellew a chance against either Haye or Makabu. Everyone has to give him credit. People were trying to put Haye in the top 10 and shit.


It was a very strange fight, Haye was missing Wildly and Bellew looked composed, then Haye twisted his ankle and then Bellew basically beat the shit out of a one legged Haye, then Bellew gassed and Haye started coming back abit but his ankle was just fucked


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Question for the Americans -

I'm watching the Showtime feed, Mauro Ranallo? How do you tolerate this moron? Hes trying way too fucking hard, hes cheesy as hell and its just not a good look.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lubin looks like a soccer player :lol: from Netherlands or some shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

weirdo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Did he say youngest champion ever?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Don't get it twisted. Haye came into the fight with an Achilles injury and reinjured himself in the fifth. He fought the rest of the fight barely able to stand.


Still have to give Bellew some credit. FFS, no one gave him a single chance.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

2Piece said:


> Question for the Americans -
> 
> I'm watching the Showtime feed, Mauro Ranallo? How do you tolerate this moron? Hes trying way too fucking hard, hes cheesy as hell and its just not a good look.


cause we dont have a choice

MAMA MIA


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

:hayepout


Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit!!! I missed that. My god, fucking Bellew is a fucking beast. Oh c'mon, no one gave Bellew a chance against either Haye or Makabu. Everyone has to give him credit. People were trying to put Haye in the top 10 and shit.


:merchant

:bellew :booth


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Did he say youngest champion ever?


heard that too. mustve meant youngest 154 champ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Did he say youngest champion ever?


at 154 he will. Canelo got his at 21 irc barely beating Vargas


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Lubin just fought a perfect fight.

He's been on & off in the past, sometimes looking like Jermall Charlo, but sometimes leaning in foolishly.

Tonight he had absolutely perfect balance & footwork. I have massive respect for his training team.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think if you havn't actually watched Bellew-Haye you should hold judgement on it, fantastic fight, for many different reasons

I would hate to think I spoiled the fight...you need to watch it to see what happened


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> at 154 he will. Canelo got his at 21 irc barely beating Vargas


Oh right, he didnt at 154 he just said youngest champion ever lol


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

2Piece said:


> Question for the Americans -
> 
> I'm watching the Showtime feed, Mauro Ranallo? How do you tolerate this moron? Hes trying way too fucking hard, hes cheesy as hell and its just not a good look.


Garbage post. Do you know who Mauro Ranallo is? He is a legend. He has done everything from WWE to PRIDE and now boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Oh right, he didnt at 154 he just said youngest champion ever lol


I was confused too lol.

Porter, Berto and Spence are all being interviewed now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I think if you havn't actually watched Bellew-Haye you should hold judgement on it, fantastic fight, for many different reasons
> 
> I would hate to think I spoiled the fight...you need to watch it to see what happened


I guess someone spoiled it already. I was thinking he knocked Haye clean out, but still, no one gave him a single chance at all.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> It was a very strange fight, Haye was missing Wildly and Bellew looked composed, then Haye twisted his ankle and then Bellew basically beat the shit out of a one legged Haye, then Bellew gassed and Haye started coming back abit but his ankle was just fucked


Trust you to simplify it :shifty :haye


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

*What's up old friends?! Give me a shout out! By the way. Thurman is taking this. Ya'll know Danny is my boy but Thurman will take this UD possibly stop Danny late.

*


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I guess someone spoiled it already. I was thinking he knocked Haye clean out, but still, no one gave him a single chance at all.


You gotta watch it though man and see how the impossible actually happened


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Spence fights the winner of Garcia/Thurman, I'll fly out for that @Bogotazo in NY. That's if it's in NY of course. If it's Vegas, then I'm hitting you up @DobyZhee


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

It just showed round 9 and 10 on Fonfara, flashes of the Dawson of old but his chin and heart let him down, was he winning easily?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Spence fights the winner of Garcia/Thurman, I'll fly out for that @Bogotazo in NY. That's if it's in NY of course. If it's Vegas, then I'm hitting you up @DobyZhee


U should hit me up regardless..

Like when Mayweather fights MCgreggor..

:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> U should hit me up regardless..
> 
> Like when Mayweather fights MCgreggor..
> 
> :yep


lol you know I was planning on going for Canelo vs GGG in September. I'll let you know. I have money now to do it


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> *What's up old friends?! Give me a shout out! By the way. Thurman is taking this. Ya'll know Danny is my boy but Thurman will take this UD possibly stop Danny late.
> *


I am sensing a bit mexicano bias here


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol you know I was planning on going for Canelo vs GGG in September. I'll let you know. I have money now to do it


Cool..i got u!!

Are u 21 yet cause I gotta plan accordingly. 21 and and up strip clubs or fully nude strip clubs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Cool..i got u!!
> 
> Are u 21 yet cause I gotta plan accordingly. 21 and and up strip clubs or fully nude strip clubs


lol 24, turning 25 next Sunday


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I am sensing a bit mexicano bias here


Haha whats up Doby how goes it? Man I just give Thurman the edge in footwork, handspeed and overall the better two handed fighter. Danny cant throw the straight right down the pipe to save his life. I think once Danny gets clilped, he wont be able to brawl his way out of this one. Cant believe this fight is already here!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the expected start time?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Big fight vibes!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol you know I was planning on going for Canelo vs GGG in September. I'll let you know. I have money now to do it


I tried getting tickets for Canelo Chavez but the $75 to $400 seats sold out in 15 minutes. I was pissed. I will def be going to Canelo's fight in September no matter who he fights. Im hitting a bunch of cities this year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838222507928875008


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

so stoked


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I tried getting tickets for Canelo Chavez but the $75 to $400 seats sold out in 15 minutes. I was pissed. I will def be going to Canelo's fight in September no matter who he fights. Im hitting a bunch of cities this year.


Damn that sucks. I may just have to go to the casinos and watch it and party with strippers an Doby lol. You're invited too


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Haha whats up Doby how goes it? Man I just give Thurman the edge in footwork, handspeed and overall the better two handed fighter. Danny cant throw the straight right down the pipe to save his life. I think once Danny gets clilped, he wont be able to brawl his way out of this one. Cant believe this fight is already here!


Wuts up buddy. I cant believe its free.

I told a guy that I would put money on Thurman or a draw( if the fight were in Vegas)

Very cool very cool entrance music

Advantage: Thurman


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny Garcia has the crowd


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Stupid V for vendetta mask...

Im rooting for Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The excitement is real now, holy shit didnt know Garcia was taller, interesting


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Thurman! i hope that guy who I did a perma ban bet with has forgot :lol:


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn that sucks. I may just have to go to the casinos and watch it and party with strippers an Doby lol. You're invited too


Thanks man. Ill be with the wifey tho. Maybe I can sneak away haha im down. Doby better not find us some nasty hoes. Best be top of the line lol


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Wuts up buddy. I cant believe its free.
> 
> I told a guy that I would put money on Thurman or a draw( if the fight were in Vegas)
> 
> ...


Yeah I got money on Thurman. Not much tho. LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The excitement is real now, holy shit didnt know Garcia was taller, interesting


I was just thinking that!


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahahah kisses his muscles. War Garcia


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Let's go Cherries


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hope it's a war. Memorable fight living upto the hype and the better man wins


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Cherry already timing Thruman.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thurmans sharp


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny on fire


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, Garcia's chin is crumbling.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Nice right from Thurman. Garcia holding composure well


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Holy shit Thurman isnt messing about


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit when the best fight the best

9-10 Thurman


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thurman Rd 1


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny definitely has more pop and natural power. He rocked Thurman. Thurman got in some decent shots but it looked like Danny landed the harder ones. Woah. I didnt nkt expect Thurman to come out so fast. Holy shit


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Goddamn


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Thurman round.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garcia's chin is unreal


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh shit that right hand. Didnt realise it landed so clean. Wow


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman seriously dont give a fuck. Dude fighting so risky


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Danny right hand. Nice


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Both guys throwing power shots. Not much boxing going on


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT

What a fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thurman better be careful, one left hook or body shot could slow Thurman down big time


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

2-0 KT 

whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Thurman again. 2-0


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

1. Thurman
2. Thurman

Thurman cant keep these powershots for 12 rds though

War of the counter punches


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fuckoiong left hook Thurman!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman countering ths counter, throwing Danny more off balance than anything. Beautiful shots tho. Danny no head movement, isnt adjusting to that overhand right


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Still have to give Bellew some credit. FFS, no one gave him a single chance.


Fair enough.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

3 Rds Thurman

Danny looking puzzled but Thurman don't get comfortable, Danny is looking for counter and will get it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thurman just needs to keep throwing that overhand right but not reaching too much


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia's been behind in the early rounds before. it appears he's 3 down here. let's see what he can do with Thurman...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-1 Keif


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

2-1 Thurman


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is going just as I expected. I umst say that Garcia must have the best n in boxing


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good rd 4 for Danny. Thurman put in some nice work to the body. Danny too.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-1 Keith


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG

Body shot time


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have it 4-0 Thurman, Garcia hasnt done much


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny's gotta let those hands go.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Danny needs to let his hands go!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny is breathing a little heavily. Thurman resting and picking his shota. He'll open up again soon


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Danny needs to let his hands go!


Its all footwork man. Thurman moves beautifully. Controls the distance ao well


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-1 Thurman


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-0 kt


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Problem is they both fade late, id say Garcia's best chance is mid rounds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia is looking a little desperate now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that might have been Garcia's round. He's working his way into it...


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

There is some high level shit going on in this ring


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Thurman has an incredible IQ!? Dude is a clown. Fantastic fighter, but I wouldn't at all consider him an intellectual.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia with the two-piece...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont understand why Thurman is moving around the ring so much, Garcia is slow footed theres no need


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-2 Keith


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman knows he ahead. His boxing IQ is way up there. Danny making this hella boring. He will have to sell out soon and start throwing some hayemakers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838231208265818112


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

By my eyes, Garcia's wonr the last two. Thurman searching for the right too much...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

4-2 Thurman

Could easily be an even fight at this point


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Thurman gassed out.

Fight slowing down.

Swift not doing anything.,maybr be is saving something up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Farhood gave round 2 to Garcia. hmmmm...


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Danny has a chin


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Both men are one counter punch away from knocking the others head off. They are swingin...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broner in the crowd yelling out all kinds of shit :rofl


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-2 Keith Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

When Thurman skips round the ring he loses his momentum, as soon as Danny hits him he goes on the attack and it works, he needs to be aggressive all the time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Thurman is bossing this


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thurman loading up too much. Surely he'll gas?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Really good round for Thurman there


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

At a slower pace, Garcia is in it. When it speeds up, he has trouble keeping up...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 KT


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

5-2 Thurman

Both fighters throwing knock out punches. If one lands clean...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Body shots all night. Damn.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful skill on show by Thurman


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm now convinced that the only way you knockout Garcia is with body shot accumulation


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thurman can be hit with a straight right. Garcia wings it. rarely throws it straight...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fucking shit crowd


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-2 Thurman


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-3 KT


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garcia is looking bad, if they both get tired something dramatic could happen


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Another good round for One Time


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the slightest lull receives boos. 

good job brooklyn...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
9-10 KT


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Great RBR fellas, thank you.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just about KO-must-win time for Garcia. Never know with the cards though...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

6-2


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> Fucking shit crowd


This!

Barclays overrated!? Their boy is losing. Atleast cheer him up a bit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Great RBR fellas, thank you.


no stream?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman waiting for Danny to open up. Danny just cant pull the trigger. He doesnt know what woll come back. Dude is confused in there. Fucking sell out Danny! Throw some bombs cuz this shit is over if you dont


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> no stream?


Nah, just got in, never bothered to try and find one. will watch it later, though, sounds like a cracker of a fight.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-2 Thurman


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-3 KT


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thurman cranking it up again now. combos flowing. making Garcia miss. that was a big round for Thurman...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is beautiful boxing by Thurman


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The first half of the fight was close and competitive in several rounds, but Thurman had bossed the 2nd half so far tbh


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

6-3 kt


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Danny better up the pace which ive never seen him do in the late rounds, he does not look good at all


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Thurman can hit him with any punch in the book. Danny doesnt know what the fuck is going on lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT

good exchange


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Thurmans angles are doing it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I have it 7-2, 6-3 is good too


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Without a KO or KD Danny at best gets a draw with how I see it so far


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is how I thought the fight would've gone. Thurman suprised me early. I thought he'd be using his legs more. Terrible style matchup for Garcia when Thurman fights like this. Garcia is looking like he needs a KO to win at this point.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Thurmans angles are doing it


The guys punch selection and footwork, lateral movement. So beautiful. Hes making it look like a cake walk. He aint even in 3rd gear.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big counter by Garcia. He needs more of that...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

They say dont hook with a hooker. Thurman just dont give a fuck lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice Body work by DSG

6-4


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Will Garcia get an advantage if it goes to the scorecard? I can see this being a SD


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Round Danny 

7-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

7-3 KT


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia let his hands go in that round, but Thurman still did more. 

They have to tell him in the corner that he's behind and needs a KO...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Will Garcia get an advantage if it goes to the scorecard? I can see this being a SD


I bet it will be controversial. Thurman needs these last rds to be clear


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

7-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Keith Runtime


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What is Thurman doing


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Keith Runtime


Oh ffs :rofl


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-3 Thurman


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia got to go all out. Can't let Thurman dance in these last two rounds...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman/Bradley really needs to happen.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thurman fight like a bitch right now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-4 KT


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Garcia steals these last 2 its a close fight Thurman only has himself to blame


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
10-9 DG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838236069896179713


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Keith moved a lot but it payrd off. Danny didnt land a shot for like nearly 2 minutes. Keith outscored him. He doesnt have to fight cuz he knows hes up. Not fun to watch but Danny has failed to bring it. I thought danny had more heart than this. He should be out there trying to take Kiths head off. Boo danny


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is how I thought the whole fight would've gone. Thurman dancing around with Garcia struggling on his cement feet.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Keith gave that round away. Better Cement the fight in the last round. Danny could pooooossibly steal this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Oh ffs :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman/Bradley or Thurman/Peterson would be a good match after this. Thurman has this unless he gets KO'd.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Will Thurman regret this running? Garcia not pressing enough. Don't back off!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Let down.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

8-4 Thurman but if he loses its his own fault


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-5 KT


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Haye has the bout 118-118


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice rd for Danny. He could have done that 4 rds ago but no....anyway. Decent fight. Thurman did what he had to do. So did Danny I guess, but he clearly lost.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

7-5 for me. still could be a draw though


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Thurman 

116-112 Thurman


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
9-10 KT
10-9 DG
10-9 DG
10-9 DG 
115-113 Keith Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Thurman/Bradley or Thurman/Peterson would be a good match after this. Thurman has this unless he gets KO'd.


I only want to see Thurman vs the winner of Brook/Spence next, then they will be the number 1 WW


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If Garcia steals these last 2 its a close fight Thurman only has himself to blame


Thurman got on his bike abbot to early for my liking.

I'm expecting a close scorecard now


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got Thurman quite wide tbh, Garcia got the 12th though. That's the only round I gave him in the 2nd half of the fight though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was waiting for Thurman to switch stances and trade with Garcia in the middle of the ring in round 12.

Miss you Erik.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is definitely going to be a SD


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is gonna be close because Thurman gave away the lat two rounds.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 KT
> 9-10 KT
> 9-10 KT
> 10-9 DG
> ...


That 11th rd was definitely Thurmans. He clearly outscored him and Danny didnt land anything significant. That with some close early rds. This might be closer than I thought on the cards


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Will Garcia get an advantage if it goes to the scorecard? I can see this being a SD


He always does but Thurman made it look so easy


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Garcia is a very good fighter. Thurman made him look pedestrian


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Will Thurman regret this running? Garcia not pressing enough. Don't back off!


Thing is, not many clean affective punches in those rounds so the judges will resort to other criteria to judge the round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838237388451139585


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I gave Thurman the 12th but I can see it for Garcia aswell, give Garcia the 12th and 2 other close rounds and Garcia wins, Thurman needs a new trainer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I smell draw.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 KT
> 9-10 KT
> 9-10 KT
> 10-9 DG
> ...


I had it pretty much exactly the same but gave Danny the 10th.

Bringing my card to a very unexpected 114-114 draw.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I was waiting for Thurman to switch stances and trade with Garcia in the middle of the ring in round 12.
> 
> Miss you Erik.


EL TERRIBLE. There will never be another like him.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

7-5 Thurman 115-113. Could be a draw though, fights seem to look different from ringside then thry do from my couch


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh shit. SPLIT!!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hate how Lennon announces decisions...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol at Danny cheering


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

EASY WORK! EASY WORK!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-112 Thurman
115-113 Garcia
115-113 Thurman

SD Thurman


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes! Judges got it right


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gave it to the right person, wow.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Hate how Lennon announces decisions...


I love it. So much suspense


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The right man one


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Even when thurman took his foot off the gas he was in complete control. Really impressive win


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Right man won but I'm down on Keith for running those last rounds, he almost gave it away. Not showing his ring iq.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The right man one


So did the right man win?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Keith "run time" Thurman @OneTime


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl

Man Thurman should be a judge in retirement. He knows exactly whats happening


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I dont know How the fuck can you have Garcia winning that fight.

Crazy


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol my method of viewing cut out. Is Angel going nuts?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

They are going to use the excuse Thurman ran and was negative, Thurman could have won this very wide and clear if he stayed closer


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Lol my method of viewing cut out. Is Angel going nuts?


He didnt go nuts lol think he knew Garcia lost


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The right man one


yup. and won too...


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Keith "run time" Thurman @OneTime


Sweet science baby


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He didnt go nuts lol think he knew Garcia lost


They thought they could sneak their way into a decision. Angel should have told him he was down. Danny should have been going for broke from rd 8 on.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pacquiao thurman..

Make it happen


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't score it properly, but checked the unnoficial SC to see if I agreed or not and I think I would've had Thurman winning 116-112... I really thought that Garcia would time him more and more after a few rounds, during Thurman wild combos that he throws here and there, but Thurman fought more cleverly as the fight went on. Thurman did a good job.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence vs Thurman is harder than I thought it'd be


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Thurman could've won every round had he wanted to box boring. He engaged more than he should've done and essentially ended his fight in the 10th round. 

About time Garcia was officially defeated. His dad gave him crap advice throughout.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence vs Thurman is harder than I thought it'd be


Thurman/Spence, Brook/Spence, Thurman/Brook all end in stoppages I think, they dont have the chin of Garcia one of them is going to get stopped in any of them


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Seemed like thurman showed him his speed and power in the first couple of rounds and it made Garcia slightly gunshy. Garcia started to get his timing right later on but couldn't capitalise because he was concerned about what was coming back. 

Would quite like to see it again. Would hope garcia could show a bit more urgency though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tawetrent said:


> Thurman could've won every round had he wanted to box boring. He engaged more than he should've done and essentially ended his fight in the 10th round.
> 
> *About time Garcia was officially defeated. His dad gave him crap advice throughout.*


Problem is his dad is just going to say Danny would have won if Thurman didnt run, Thurman probably lost fans off that performance


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

when they announced a split decision i couldnt even look at the tv i just looked at my phone. disgusting scores thurman won 9-3


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I dont know How the fuck can you have Garcia winning that fight.
> 
> Crazy


Some judges are just fucked. The excuse 'i can only see from my point of view' reason only goes so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thurman/Spence, Brook/Spence, Thurman/Brook all end in stoppages I think, they dont have the chin of Garcia one of them is going to get stopped in any of them


very true


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> Seemed like thurman showed him his speed and power in the first couple of rounds and it made Garcia slightly gunshy. Garcia started to get his timing right later on but couldn't capitalise because he was concerned about what was coming back.
> 
> Would quite like to see it again. Would hope garcia could show a bit more urgency though


You nailed it. People cant take anything away from Thurman because if he needs to fight and let his hands go, look at Thurman Porter. That was one of the best fights ive seen in a long time. Thurman landed some thunder on that boy. Keith made my top 5 list after that. He is great for boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yo close good fight but thurman deserved it and I'm glad he got it. Great performance and more disciplined than I thought he would be. A big factor is García couldn't hurt him I feel. My PS3 stays winning


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yo close good fight but thurman deserved it and I'm glad he got it. Great performance and more disciplined than I thought he would be. A big factor is García couldn't hurt him I feel. My PS3 stays winning


Bogoooooooo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yo close good fight but thurman deserved it and I'm glad he got it. Great performance and more disciplined than I thought he would be. *A big factor is García couldn't hurt him I feel.* My PS3 stays winning


Thurman looked bigger and stronger to me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Throughout the fight, I don't think he getting bad tactical advice, but he did not give Danny the sense of urgency he needed to recognize after the midway point of the fight. I think I said at round 8-9 that he needs to be told that he's behind. He was never told and if he was, he could have won given how close the cards were. Good fight. Good win for Thurman...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman won that easy


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

When I heard split decision wow, they almost stole this win from Thurman.

It was funny to see Danny and his Dad think they won seconds before hearing who the winner was lol. It's a wake up call for Garcia, he'll be a better fighter now. Finally, we'll see him in competitive fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thurman looked bigger and stronger to me.


They looked about the same size to me. Garcia just didn't bring any of his power to 147 lbs. it looked like. I'm honestly surprised it was even that close. I thought Thurman won that pretty wide, but I won't argue it.

Garcia has looked like shit since moving up. I don't think Garcia belongs at 147 lbs. because I'm not expecting him to beat Brook, Thurman, Bradley, or even Porter.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> They looked about the same size to me. Garcia just didn't bring any of his power to 147 lbs. it looked like. I'm honestly surprised it was even that close. I thought Thurman won that pretty wide, but I won't argue it.
> 
> Garcia has looked like shit since moving up. I don't think Garcia belongs at 147 lbs. because I'm not expecting him to beat Brook, Thurman, Bradley, or even Porter.


I think youre wrong about not carrying up his power. Its exactly the same. He may be a tad bit slower though. During the training camps I nlticed he was bulking a bit too much. Should emphasize more on speed. Guerrero just eats shots up and Thurman never let Garcia plant himself. But early in the fight you did see Garcia's punches move Thurman. Dannys body shots sounded hard and solid.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

for what it's worth, (not much at all) twitter didn't think it was a good fight. lots of hate. all the hate...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> for what it's worth, (not much at all) twitter didn't think it was a good fight. lots of hate. all the hate...


It really wasn't, not all fights are going to be good, it wasn't completely horrible though.

I thought it was OK.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought it was damn good. Lots of tension and fine margins with the timing. Not a barn burner but a "can't blink" fight imo


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

THurman fought to not lose as opposed to fighting to win and you can't really fault him for it but that's not going to win him any more fans(the amount of boos during the fight are evidence of that). I was high on OneTime early on due to his aggressive style but he as adopted a more
safe approach ever since the Karrass fight which makes his fights less fan friendly.

Bottom line though, he won and deserves props for that. The top welter as of now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought it was damn good. Lots of tension and fine margins with the timing. Not a barn burner but a "can't blink" fight imo


The Championship rounds were a let down. Keith coasted and Garcia couldn't catch him. Overall it wasn't too bad though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It really wasn't, not all fights are going to be good, it wasn't completely horrible though.
> 
> I thought it was OK.


if that's what you really think then fair enough. people taking shots at Haymon, other fighters that didn't even fight tonight, downing the sport in general. They fought hard they didn't dog. got to respect them...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The Championship rounds were a let down. Keith coasted and Garcia couldn't catch him. Overall it wasn't too bad though.


Yeah the last rounds were definitely less eventful than we'd hope. I didn't catch interviews, can anyone transcribe please?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Helluva fight from both guys, I picked Danny but Keith fought a damn good fight tonight and deserved to win. I would have like to see him finish stronger but there's no need to take unnecessary risks. I was surprised at how aggressive Keith was early and like he said they came out gunning and afforded themselves the luxury of coasting in. No need to open the door to Danny's only path to victory. Props to One Time, he was damn good tonight. Also as a side note, no fvcking way Danny won 7 rounds of that fight. Side note #2 that loss couldn't have happened to a bigger cunt than Angel Garcia.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Helluva fight from both guys, I picked Danny but Keith fought a damn good fight tonight and deserved to win. I would have like to see him finish stronger but there's no need to take unnecessary risks. I was surprised at how aggressive Keith was early and like he said they came out gunning and afforded themselves the luxury of coasting in. No need to open the door to Danny's only path to victory. Props to One Time, he was damn good tonight. Also as a side note, no fvcking way Danny won 7 rounds of that fight. *Side note #2 that loss couldn't have happened to a bigger cunt than Angel Garcia.*


Agreed but we didn't hear his bitch ass talk about it, I was so looking forward to that.

Also, there is no need for Keith to risk it but he was on CBS...there were many casuals watching. I wish we had a guy in there that would've been a little more willing to engage. He didn't do much the last few rounds.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> lol 24, turning 25 next Sunday


Cunt.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Damn, missed the fight, but definitely happy with the results. I knew Garcia was there for the taking. Thurman is elite. An A+ fighter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Cunt.


Go


Football Bat said:


> Damn, missed the fight, but definitely happy with the results. I knew Garcia was there for the taking. Thurman is elite. An A+ fighter.


I hope he gets KOd soon. I'm done with safety first fighters.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Go
> 
> I hope he gets KOd soon. I'm done with safety first fighters.


Which one?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Which one?


If Cash's ****** ass can get KOd I'd love that.

But I was talking about Thurman.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If Cash's ****** ass can get KOd I'd love that.
> 
> But I was talking about Thurman.


Thurman has impressed me. I see him at the top of the pile until he decides to hang em up. Whatever it is, he's got it.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Just watched it. I don't think you could give Danny more than 4 rounds. Not the best of fights but a good performance from Thurman.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Danny lost.

But that's not important right now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> *THurman fought to not lose as opposed to fighting to win and you can't really fault him for it *but that's not going to win him any more fans(the amount of boos during the fight are evidence of that). I was high on OneTime early on due to his aggressive style but he as adopted a more
> safe approach ever since the Karrass fight which makes his fights less fan friendly.
> 
> Bottom line though, he won and deserves props for that. The top welter as of now.


That is very true. And where was his jab?

Still, a masterful performance. I just wish he hadn't given away the last round. When that round started, I figured Thurman would play it safe for 2 minutes, maybe 2 1/2, but then really explode at the end, to win the round and leave a strong impression. Instead he just kinda' pussied out, and gave the 12th to Garcia.

Besides being stupid, it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Also Fonfara stopped Dawson.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

How the fuck that was a split decision? Lmfao.
Anyway right guy won.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Agreed but we didn't hear his bitch ass talk about it, I was so looking forward to that.
> 
> Also, there is no need for Keith to risk it but he was on CBS...there were many casuals watching. I wish we had a guy in there that would've been a little more willing to engage. He didn't do much the last few rounds.


Enjoy.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> THurman fought to not lose as opposed to fighting to win and you can't really fault him for it but that's not going to win him any more fans(the amount of boos during the fight are evidence of that). I was high on OneTime early on due to his aggressive style but he as adopted a more
> safe approach ever since the Karrass fight which makes his fights less fan friendly.
> 
> Bottom line though, he won and deserves props for that. The top welter as of now.


I think the amount of boos may have been in part due to a sizeable pro-Garcia contingent in the crowd.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> THurman fought to not lose as opposed to fighting to win and you can't really fault him for it but that's not going to win him any more fans(the amount of boos during the fight are evidence of that). I was high on OneTime early on due to his aggressive style but he as adopted a more
> safe approach ever since the Karrass fight which makes his fights less fan friendly.
> 
> Bottom line though, he won and deserves props for that. The top welter as of now.


Garcia is a very good fighter. I think if thurman sits in the pocket with him garcia could have timed him with something big, it isn't like garcia didn't land anything that stunned kieth. Early in the fight garcia did wobble thurman and it took him about a minute to get his legs back. It was the third round I believe.

It isn't like thurman didn't come in trying to stop Danny. He came out fast, hit Danny with some good shots realized he wasn't going anywhere while being dangerous at the same time and did what he had to do as you say. I see it as a testament to garcia's ability to hurt thurman in a trade rather than thurman getting on his bike per se


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> Enjoy.


Angel butthurt as fuck :lol::lol:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Angel butthurt as fuck :lol::lol:


I've tried to believe that he puts on an act to take some of the spotlight and the pressure away from Danny...but I can't. He's just a complete cock of a man.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> I've tried to believe that he puts on an act to take some of the spotlight and the pressure away from Danny...but I can't. He's just a complete cock of a man.


I think he has a form of cocaine psychosis. Was talking about it with a friend yesterday. The symptoms kind of fit. I think that's why he's so paranoid and aggressive. He takes believing the world is against you to a new level.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CBS led the night in the adults 18-49 demographic this past Saturday night, with their broadcast of the "Premier Boxing Champions" scoring a 0.9 peak rating throughout its two-hour broadcast. This was notably higher than FOX's broadcast of the same sporting event, which scored a 0.5 last week. "Ransom" rounded out the network's night with a 0.5, the same rating as its previous week.

ABC followed behind with its coverage of the LA Clippers vs Chicago Bulls - which raked in a 0.5 average over three hours. NBC, however, won the night in total viewers, with reruns of both "Chicago Justice" and "Chicago PD" landing 3.43 and 2.76 million viewers throughout the night.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/daily-ratings/tv-ratings-saturday-march-4-2017/


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

had it a draw they should rematch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think he has a form of cocaine psychosis. Was talking about it with a friend yesterday. The symptoms kind of fit. I think that's why he's so paranoid and aggressive. He takes believing the world is against you to a new level.


He just comes across as being not very astute. He has zero class.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Man I really feel like Danny could have brought it and went for broke. I think Thurman will give as much as his opponent puts out. The Porter fight was a barn burner. Felt like I was watching a classic. As much as I like Danny, im really not happy with his performance.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think he has a form of cocaine psychosis. Was talking about it with a friend yesterday. The symptoms kind of fit. I think that's why he's so paranoid and aggressive. He takes believing the world is against you to a new level.


He wouldnt be able to function in society if he was suffering from cocain psychosis. Doing the job that he does and having psychosis just would not go. I think he's probably suffering from cocain paranoia which is the stage before psychosis. He definitely comes across as borderline.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Surprised by the result..

I missed this card...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> He wouldnt be able to function in society if he was suffering from cocain psychosis. Doing the job that he does and having psychosis just would not go. I think he's probably suffering from cocain paranoia which is the stage before psychosis. He definitely comes across as borderline.


Sounds more accurate


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman was the better boxer.

Garcia the better fighter :hey


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid fight I watched with my dad. It's been years since I watched a fight card with my dad. For this reason alone, I'm thankful for the PBC.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Man I really feel like Danny could have brought it and went for broke. I think Thurman will give as much as his opponent puts out. The Porter fight was a barn burner. Felt like I was watching a classic. As much as I like Danny, im really not happy with his performance.


I agree. I think he needed to be more aggressive. He seemed convinved he could win by countering. While that wasn't a bad plan going in, given Thurman's typical style, after the first 3-4 rounds they should have realized that Keef was there to box & move, and thus changed their own approach. I blame the corner.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree. I think he needed to be more aggressive. He seemed convinved he could win by countering. While that wasn't a bad plan going in, given Thurman's typical style, after the first 3-4 rounds they should have realized that Keef was there to box & move, and thus changed their own approach. I blame the corner.


I do too. Danny has complete trust in his father. If his dad said, 'Danny you need to be more CRISPY Danny! You need to put this guy down or take him out!' Then we would have seen a much different fight. But I think Thurman would have rocked his ass like he did Porter when Shawn tried to bring it. Haha.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope the best for Danny's career. Hopefully his Dad becomes a better coach and they never leave it to the judges again.


----------

